# VIntage BMX Poster



## Tom Hand (Nov 12, 2020)

Good day. For anyone that raced back in the early 1970s, we have created an awesome 2' by 3' poster of BMXNews paper covers that we are using as a special fundraiser.   Please visit the For Sale section to get details but I have posted a photo of it here.  It sells for $26.50.


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 10, 2020)

We've sold around 75 so far but still have a few left. If you or any of your friends are interested, the ad is still in the correct Want Ad section of the CABE.  We plan to share the funds with the fundraising recipient soon and hope to have some images to share then.  Thank you all.


----------

